# what do anonimo fans think of u-boat?



## chris5264 (May 25, 2006)

the u-boat watches have been playing around in my brain for a while....but there are so many different opinions...I wanted to see what people who think like me think....Obviously anonimo is my favorite brand....case design and quality are huge with me. Some of the mechanical u-boats seem nice,,the size, for me, isn't an issue...just curiuos what people think as the price on these can be pretty good...like 1200 for a new mechanical unitas version.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

A lot of people really dislike U-Boats, but I'm not one of them. I used to own a Classico AB2, and am actually considering purchasing another one, though a smaller version this time.

The quality is no where near Anonimo in my opinion, but I think on the design front they're a really nice watch. Definitely overpriced at retail, but for what you can get them for grey market they're a lot better value. For me, I think if you want the design of a U-Boat then there aren't many/any substitutes, apart from lesser quality pieces such as TW Steel etc.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

I think they are great looking watches and of very good quality. For me, the styling is excellent in an in your face anti watch snob kind of way. There marketing is very good too. 

Regarding finish, it's also very good and even excellent on the higher end models. I had a U42, but didn't keep it due to a Breitling induced mania of sorts. That being said, I do prefer my Breitlings...

From a wear what you want perspective, they are awesome. I've had two now, a 45mm Classico & a U42. I really liked the U42 and felt it was of grail quality, yet I parted with both...


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with these 2 guys -- pretty cool-looking designs and good quality especially for gray market or used prices. I also agree that Breitlings are sweet. Sold my Seawolf a while back and nothing has scratched that itch since...

Anyway, I say that if U-boat speaks to you then go for it.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Brand that screams to be noticed mainly by non WIS crowd if that's what you want. The only model I was remotely looking at awhile back was the "Thousands of Feet" just couldn't get over the fact it was only 100 meters WR considering it's name - once again not really a factor for vast majority of attention you would get from the non WIS crowd...


----------



## Ddc1974 (Jun 26, 2011)

I absolutely love mine but I highly recommend the 45 Classico... It is much more wearable. Here is a horrible pic of mine with a daLuca strap...quality is Really good...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

I really love the brand and its uniqueness makes a strong statement. The size of most of the models I like is an issue. My ideal size is 42mm to 46mm. Anything larger kind of makes my 7.5 wrist look puny!


----------



## schitzo1978 (Mar 15, 2010)

FYI: thousands of feet refers to altitude NOT a diving depth. Not sure where your confusion lies, it's designed after piloting instruments. 

As an avid fan, I say get what speaks to you, the only opinion that really matters is your own. 
If you like it get it, if you aren't sure...don't. Once I got my first I couldnt stop. Italo Fontana is a design powerhouse in my mind. If you like the genre you could also look into a Giuliano Mazzuoli manometro, Italian design as well.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I stand corrected but still think the wording is not necessary on the dial. IMHO the brand is overly designed over function bordering on fashion and will attract attention as such but as you say to each their own.



schitzo1978 said:


> FYI: thousands of feet refers to altitude NOT a diving depth. Not sure where your confusion lies, it's designed after piloting instruments.
> 
> As an avid fan, I say get what speaks to you, the only opinion that really matters is your own.
> If you like it get it, if you aren't sure...don't. Once I got my first I couldnt stop. Italo Fontana is a design powerhouse in my mind. If you like the genre you could also look into a Giuliano Mazzuoli manometro, Italian design as well.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the look. Owned the basic U-boat left hook (gave it to my brother)..The early models are not up there quality wise. Owned a UBOAT U42..Loved the look..2 things I didn't like and couldn'tlive with. First issue, the bezel wich you could just turn around (no clicks), no mechanism enabling it to turn. It just scraped over the watchcase. Didn't like that at all.... 2nd the so called hook that held the the crown-periscope in place. I could look into the watch and it was just a tiny spring wich held the hook in place (easily vieuwed from the side of the watch)..I found it cheap looking. Loved the design though..I'm hoping they'll improve those issues..
Guillermo


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

they look to Invicta like for me....too fashion brand looking...not my bag..


----------



## chris5264 (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the input.....I might have moved on to a 000 logo for this anonimo's roomate...but I appreciate your thoughts...I put U-boat in that list of "must see in person before I buy list"


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

I would pass on the U-boat--disproportinately large crown--both gawky and and baudy at the same time--looks like it was designed purposely to stand out (rather than designed with actual function in mind).


----------



## pabs (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually love my U-42 53mm it's a monster and I love wearing it, actually I happen to have a Breitling Avanger a Panerai Submarsable Pam 24 and a Rolex submariner, and they have been in my safe sence the day I bought my U-Boat, I have to tell you I was very unsure about buying this watch because I saw many people say bad things about them, but I got it anyway, the looks of the watch had me in love with it like a 16 year old with a crush!! but I am SO GLAD I DID, this watch makes me happier then all the other 3 I have put together, there is something about U-Boat that


















you don't get with any other watch I ever owned before, maybe I just love that watch to much, but that's how I feel about it, I have to tell you I am a bit of a watch "whore" I love watches but sence I got this watch, I have no intention on buy any other watch, some how even after owning the other brands I never felt satisfied and I always look for something else, we'll that's over now.
best of luck if you buy a U-Boat, I hope you are is lucky as me.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Ya, i am not a fan of U-Boat's


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

pabs said:


> I actually love my U-42 53mm it's a monster and I love wearing it, actually I happen to have a Breitling Avanger a Panerai Submarsable Pam 24 and a Rolex submariner, and they have been in my safe sence the day I bought my U-Boat...


I guess you love it because people can see it from miles away and you don't ever have to put it in a safe?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

pabs said:


> I actually love my U-42 53mm it's a monster and I love wearing it, actually I happen to have a Breitling Avanger a Panerai Submarsable Pam 24 and a Rolex submariner, ....


I feel sorry for your Pam 24, such a great watch, so little respect...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

pabs said:


> I actually love my U-42 53mm it's a monster and I love wearing it, actually I happen to have a Breitling Avanger a Panerai Submarsable Pam 24 and a Rolex submariner, and they have been in my safe sence the day I bought my U-Boat


It's way too big for yr wrist - but as long as you like it I guess.


----------



## pabs (Dec 6, 2012)

primerak said:


> It's way too big for yr wrist - but as long as you like it I guess.


I don't think it looks big on me it all!! I guess the pics don't do justice.


----------



## pabs (Dec 6, 2012)

timefleas said:


> I feel sorry for your Pam 24, such a great watch, so little respect...


Not it all my friend, don't feel sorry for it, it got lots of used, simply I admit that my you U-Boat it's a much nicer watch, I don't think it's better then my Panerai, but simply MUCH nicer.


----------



## pabs (Dec 6, 2012)

EL_Chingon said:


> Ya, i am not a fan of U-Boat's


I was not neither, but this watch it's like no other.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

pabs said:


> I was not neither, but this watch it's like no other.


OK, here is a challenge to you--clearly most of us don't know very much about the "U-Boat" and can only react by looking at the pictures that we see here, and elsewhere--to my mind it is hideous--but to yours, it is the best there is--so, why not try to tell us WHY this is such a great watch? I am not above changing my mind, and always welcome new perspectives that will help me see things in a different more positive light. I have always loved the Pam 24, especially the polished case versions of the A through C years, and enjoyed the clarity of the dial, the smoothness of the case contours and of course its accuracy--and I wasn't and have never been a diver. SO, what is so appealing about the "U-Boat"? What is it that we are missing? How is it as good as or "nicer" than a Pam (or, perhaps more appropriate, an Anonimo since this is the Anonimo forum, after all)? Give us some insights!

Peter


----------



## pabs (Dec 6, 2012)

timefleas said:


> OK, here is a challenge to you--clearly most of us don't know very much about the "U-Boat" and can only react by looking at the pictures that we see here, and elsewhere--to my mind it is hideous--but to yours, it is the best there is--so, why not try to tell us WHY this is such a great watch? I am not above changing my mind, and always welcome new perspectives that will help me see things in a different more positive light. I have always loved the Pam 24, especially the polished case versions of the A through C years, and enjoyed the clarity of the dial, the smoothness of the case contours and of course its accuracy--and I wasn't and have never been a diver. SO, what is so appealing about the "U-Boat"? What is it that we are missing? How is it as good as or "nicer" than a Pam (or, perhaps more appropriate, an Anonimo since this is the Anonimo forum, after all)? Give us some insights!
> 
> Peter


Well I can actually make this very simple for you, if you look on my previous post I made it CLEAR that the watch was not its good of quality as Panerai, witch I agree with you it's and amazing watch from top top to bottom, and for a company like U-Boat they still have lots to improve, it's a fairly new company, but the reason why I say that this watch its like no other it's simply base on looks, I am not it all a watch expert, but it's like my grandfather said, "there is and ass for every seat. That means that something you like and think is awesome may just be garbage to me or any other person!!
UBoat uses ETA movements- and are very tried and true calibers.. true workhorses. I think Uboat has stepped up in a big way the past two years, and even this years models are a huge leap forward. Now I don't know if the answers your question, and I do respect the fact that you think THEY ARE HIDEOUS, but maybe, just maybe you should go to your local AD and try one on, me personally I'm extremely glad I did!!!! Maybe it won't change your mind on ever owning one, but it may give you more reason lo keep disrespecting them.

I'm personally in love with my U-42, I'm 6 feet 4 inches tall and 260 ponds, so I can actually pull a 53mm with no problem, lots of people think there ugly just because they are big watches and they look ridicules with such a big watch on, I guess I'm LUCKY....


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for some clarification--actually of course, it wasn't at all clear what you were trying to suggest in your first post, thus the question. 

I was surprised to hear how big you were, as the picture you posted clearly shows the watch very high off your wrist, and extending well past it on either side--no problem with deceptive pictures--we all have seen enough wrist shots here to know what they indicate, and what they hide, and what other "better" pictures might reveal. 

Based on what you said, the U-boat is nice because it has an ETA movement (as do thousands of other watches), and with virtually no other actual concrete appraisals or reference to other positive attributes, suggest that I check one out for myself, which I would do if there were any dealers in the vicinity, which of course there aren't. Therefore I at least, am still left with little to compel me to drive the extra mile to check one out, based on the pictures, and that it has an ETA movement. 

All I am doing is trying to address the issues from the original post, which is to suggest that this is watch worth looking into, and so far, there has not been very substantive reasons offered as to WHY--the fact that it has an ETA movement, to me, is not enough. The fact that you think it fits a very large adult male is also, not enough. Of course we all have different tastes, expectations and standards. What I am asking is for a better, clearer explanation of why this watch so impresses you, or rather, the original poster--besides its physical size (and its ETA movement). 

In other words, if you were a watch reviewer, or a salesman, why should I buy a U-boat? Or perhaps more pointedly, as this is an ANONIMO forum, why should fellow Anonimists be interested in this watch besides the obvious aquatic associations?


----------



## avrvmadrid (May 26, 2011)

I'm not sure how I should approach this, so I'll answer. First off let me say I'm an Anonimo "fan" in the sense that I don't own any, but a Millemetri has caught my eye. Anyway to the matter at hand:

Politically correct, general public answer to the OP: I think if you like it and can afford it, get and wear what you like, it's your money and it's about what you want to have on your wrist, far be it from me to tell you that you should or shouldn't wear brand X or Y.

My personal feelings: UBoat watches are f-ing awful. When I see them, or (rarely) see one on somebody's wrist, I can't help but think of Flavor-Flav









(Reckon one of those hanging around his neck is a UBoat?)

I'm also a big guy, and I like big watches, and have a couple at 46mm. UBoats, those 53mm ones, look like clown watches. They've ridden the crest of the "big-watch wave" for a while, but I'll wager whatever you like that 20 years from now the only UBoats around will be those sitting in dust-covered shoeboxes down in someone's basement.


----------

